# Springfield Police recover unlicensed guns



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

Police recover unlicensed guns
Sunday, April 17, 2005
By ALICIA GUIDE
[email protected] 
SPRINGFIELD - The Safeguard Unit recovered two full-loaded, unlicensed guns and arrested four people during two separate incidents Friday.

Led by Springfield Police Sgts. John M. Delaney and Robert A. Tardiff and Massachusetts State Police Sgt. Robert Ackerman, the unit went to the rear of 117 Bloomfield St. about 3:40 p.m. to arrest a man on outstanding warrants, said Capt. Robert T. McFarlin of the Springfield Police Department.

After a short foot pursuit, police arrested Alfonzo Grant, 24, of 46 Ranney St. and recovered a .38-caliber Smith & Wesson revolver from him, McFarlin said.

Grant was charged with carrying a firearm without a license, possession of ammunition without a firearms identification card, receiving a stolen firearm and warrants for assault with a dangerous weapon and narcotics violations, McFarlin said.

Shortly after 6:30 p.m., the Safeguard Unit, led by the same sergeants, stopped a car in front of 210 Maple St., arrested three people and recovered a semi-automatic, .25-caliber Raven from one man, cocaine and marijuana, McFarlin said.

Miguel Rosa, 22, of 73 Narragansett St.; Francisco Torres, 22, of 54 Noel St., and Hector Rosario, 22, of 194 Pendleton Ave., were charged with possession of cocaine with intent to distribute, possession of marijuana and violation of a drug free school zone, McFarlin said.

Rosario was also charged with possession of a firearm in commission of a felony, carrying a firearm without a license and possession of ammunition without a firearms identification card.


----------

